# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Юридическая помощь и услуги частного адвоката

## Rukki

Адвокат в Минске Бажанов Евгений Валентинович оказывает юридическую помощь, консультацию и сопровождение по гражданским, семейным, жилищным, уголовным и административным вопросам. 

Чаще всего физические лица обращаются к адвокату за консультацией и помощью по правовым спорам. И это более, чем логично: прежде, чем принять решение об обращении в суд и приступить к написанию исков и жалоб, важно проконсультироваться с адвокатом. Только после беседы и советов опытного защитника, подробно обрисовав проблему и задав все интересующие вопросы, можно адекватно оценить перспективы развития вашего дела. Вы также можете ознакомиться с наиболее интересными с правовой точки зрения делами, проведенными с моим участием в разделе [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
*Стаж моей работы составляет более 10 лет.
*
Контакты: +37533 3050023 МТС
+37529 3069331 Велком 
e-mail: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

